# Local Source For Amano Shrimp



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Where is place to get Amano shrimp in the south fort worth area. Or the closest to cleburne?


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know if Niko still has them but pm him. He met me in arlington when I got some.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes...invertz factory (Niko) usually has tons!


----------



## Sulla (Apr 9, 2009)

Just talked to Niko and they are out at the moment


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's worth waiting for his if you can. They are always healthy and hungry. A great combination!


----------

